# Power surge on HUB port for USB



## RennyPen77 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi guys,

Recently bought a cheapo USB cable for my Nokia phone - through Ebay... (Not a proper Nokia cable)

Plugged into computer, then plugged into my phone to download. Wouldn't work.

My sister had the proper Nokia cable so she bought it over to try on my computer, but since then, my USB outlets/plugs don't work, and a little pop up comes up on the bottom right hand corner of my screen saying "*Power Surge on Hub Port - A USB device has exceeded the power limits of its hub port. For assistance in solving this problem, click this message*"

I can't click on the messgae because the mouse doesn't work when this pop up appears!

Does anyone have any idea on what I can do?

I have two beautiful babies that I take load of pictures of, and I use the USB port to download the pictures onto the computer - but I can't now and I'm very upset! 

There are two USB outlets at the back of the computer and two at the front....but none of them work...


----------



## RennyPen77 (Feb 4, 2007)

Not sure if this post is meant for this area or not. Feel free to move it to the appropriate thread if need be.


----------



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

Is this happening only with your camera phone?, or with any device you plug into a usb port?

If its with "any" device and not just your camera phone...

The error mssg may mean your device is pulling more that 500milliamps / or Its possible that you have an electrical short in one of the plugs or sockets in your computer causing the excessive pull (power/short). You should take your computer to a good repair shop and have them check it out.

I knew a tech that had this happen to a couple of notebooks, and he had to send them in to IBM get the motherboards fixed. If you have a warranty or service plan.. you should be good to go.

microsoft has something to say about this issue, but im not sure it applies in your case.
Link

You also might want to buy a powered usb hub (one you plug in, that wont pull any power from your computer per se), this may resolve the issue also (possible bandaid fix). I think 2 or 4 port variety are fairly inexpensive, best buy, circuit city etc.


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

Its more likely that you have a short somewhere, probably along the cable. Most of the USB devices don't draw more than .5A, and furthermore, if you're not using the USB port for charging, then it probably doesn't have the 2 power connectors wired up.


----------



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

Blaq,

Its interesting that you mentioned the cord... ive actually heard of someone "jiggling" their cord to get their device to work. lol


----------

